# Händler in Hamburg



## rupsk0 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

suche in Hamburg einen/mehrere Händler für MTBs. 
Kriterien: gute Auswahl, kompetente Beratung und vernünftiger Service für das etwaige Produkt.

Bin für Hinweise dankbar


----------



## Stemmel (31. Juli 2007)

Schau doch mal hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276300

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (31. Juli 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276300

Edit: Ich war zu langsam. 


Übrigens kommt es natürlich auch drauf an was Du willst: Hast Du 'ne Preisvorstellung?


----------



## rupsk0 (31. Juli 2007)

Kann bis in den vierstelligen Bereich reingehen, Schmerzgrenze wäre aber bei 1500 wohl erreicht...


----------



## DaZarter85 (8. August 2007)

in Harburg gibts nen super laden im großmoorbogen.....
Fahrradcenter meldet sich das....wenn nicht schreibt ma bei icq an....

christian


----------



## John Rico (8. August 2007)

In den unteren Preiskategorien wäre BOC sicher auch nen Besuch wert.
(Zum Beispiel auch in Großmoorbogen in Harburg, ca. 500 m vom Fahrradcenter entfernt)

Ist zwar "noname", aber das sind waren die meisten Versender ja auch.
Und preislich sind die von der Ausstattung zum Teil sehr interessant, zumal in letzter Zeit einige neue Modelle gekommen sind.

Kannst auch vorab schonmal auf www.boc24.de gucken, wobei da glaube ich die neuen Modelle z.T. noch nicht online sind.

Ansonsten die "Klassiker" aus dem oben genannten Beitrag.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## northpoint (8. August 2007)

Wie bereits 2mal hier erwähnt...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276300

Führt doch bitte den anderen Thread zwecks "Forenreinheit"  fort!


----------



## Ober (8. August 2007)

OK, dann mal etwas ANDERES:
http://www.fahrbar-kaltenkirchen.de/

Denn im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Läden in Hamburg weis der Daniel   nicht nur über Technik etwas sonderen auch über die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Bikes auf die jeweiligen Körpermaße. BIKEFITTING ist da das Stiochwort!
Desweiteren hat er selber Rennen gefahren und weis worauf es bei einem guten Bike ankommt. Der verkauft nicht ein Rad, nur weil er es am Lager hat!


----------



## FR_SvenSon (9. August 2007)

CNC cristoph niess cycles

in der stressemannstrasse 
der laden is tip top hatta alles was das herz begehrt.

bin da stammkunde


----------



## northpoint (9. August 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=276300


----------



## Biker54 (15. August 2007)

Schau mal bei www.trenga.de (Hamburg-Harburg, Großmoorbogen) rein. Immer wieder ein Erlebniss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (16. August 2007)

Klein aber kompetent....

http://www.rad-spass.de/


----------

